

Boston Bitcoin Startup [Circle] Adds $50M from Goldman Sachs, IDG - sjcsjc
http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/blog/startups/2015/04/boston-itcoin-startup-adds-50m-from-goldman-sachs.html

======
bopf
Nice.. with Goldman Sachs backing and FDIC insured USD balance, this should
get a lot of people started on Bitcoins. Jeremy Allair is awesome once again
:)

